
This accused hacker is a jerk. Here’s why he shouldn’t be a felon. - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/07/09/this-accused-hacker-is-a-jerk-heres-why-he-shouldnt-be-a-felon/?tid=rssfeed
======
antitrust
FREE WEEV!

